

Samsung disabling Windows Update on some of its PCs - spaetzel
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/25/8844819/samsung-disable-windows-update-exe

======
Vaturius
Disabling updates for components that may not benefit or could be disabled by
patches seems pretty reasonable to me, seems like the issue is way too blown
out.

